# Repti glo 10.0 26W Compact UVB



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

I bought this yesterday for my musk turtles opened it to find it was broken. I was not impressed, the shop are changing it today but are there any others I could get that are cheaper as this one was £30.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

That's about the going rate. I paid about £25 for the same one from an ebay seller but generally I'm not keen on buying bulbs via the internet due to broken and faulty ones. It takes forever to exchange them. Be sure to read the instructions so you get the distance from basking spot right.

The blurb in the box says these bulbs last 12 months, so if that's the case £30 isn't bad in my opinion.


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> That's about the going rate. I paid about £25 for the same one from an ebay seller but generally I'm not keen on buying bulbs via the internet due to broken and faulty ones. It takes forever to exchange them. Be sure to read the instructions so you get the distance from basking spot right.
> 
> The blurb in the box says these bulbs last 12 months, so if that's the case £30 isn't bad in my opinion.


How important is the distance from the basking spot?

I have my basking light and uv light clamped next to each other directly over the top of the basking spot.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I generally pay less than £20 inc delivery for these on eBay, and you don't need the 26W one, 13W is perfectly adequate and costs half as much to run. With a few exceptions you have to expect to pay a lot more for them in a shop than you would online.

You can get th 13W one here for just £11.76 plus postage http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/exo-terra-repti-glo-10.0-compact-lamp.html

Distance from the basking spot is very important, it should be 12" minimum.

As all your questions are turt related you'd be better off asking them in the Shelled section TBH.


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Repti glo 10.0 26w got for £13.02

Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 Compact Lamp - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

google zooplus.they have very cheap compacts


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Graham said:


> You can get th 13W one here for just £11.76 plus postage Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 Compact Lamp - Surrey Pet Supplies
> .


I recently bought a repti glo 10.0 from surrey pet supplies and would highly recommend them. Less than £15 delivered and it took me 10 minutes to get through all the bubble wrap and packaging with a knife. Also arrived the on te tuesday after ordering sunday afternoon.

Spot On

Tarron

edit: I bought the 20W 10.0 tube


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

how do you guys attatch these bulbs to your vivs ? 

assuming its the same repti glow as mine that i got the other day, it takes an Edison 27 fitting, or E27. 

So I bought one of these from Maplin to attatch it to the viv... 

ES E27 Plastic Lampholder : Mains Lampholders : Maplin


But how the hell do i wire it up to a wall socket?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Well with that type you just attach a cable and plug (with a 3 amp fuse) and screw the holder to the viv. I always cut cable off anything electrical I throw away and keep it for such occasions 

For turtles as we don't have lids I use a clamp lamp.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

cheers buddy! ... is there any bulb holders you can buy with cable and plug already attatched ? 

im not the best with electrics tbh.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

That holder is super easy to wire up. It'll only have 2 terminals that you connect live and neutral to, doesn't even matter which way round. Then stick the plug on the end. Will only take a few minutes.

Wouldn't recommend you use it with a basking light though or MVB, just low heat producing bulbs as it's a plastic holder. You can buy ceramic ones which won't melt: ES E27 PorcelainLampholder : Mains Lampholders : Maplin

Can't say I've ever seen that type pre-wired.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> That holder is super easy to wire up. It'll only have 2 terminals that you connect live and neutral to, doesn't even matter which way round. Then stick the plug on the end. Will only take a few minutes.
> 
> Wouldn't recommend you use it with a basking light though or MVB, just low heat producing bulbs as it's a plastic holder. You can buy ceramic ones which won't melt: ES E27 PorcelainLampholder : Mains Lampholders : Maplin
> 
> Can't say I've ever seen that type pre-wired.


 
cheers buddy, so doesnt matter about earth wire ? .. just live and neutral, or is neutral the earth? ... i seriously suck at DIY haha. 

Its not for a main basking light, thats in a seperate bulb holder, this one is just for a repti glow 2.0 bulb to give a day and night period in a leopard gecko viv.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I always use the smallest size Clamp Lamp, it's pre-wired with heat resistant cable, has a ceramic holder, and a shade/reflector so the output from the bulb is directed where it's needed, rather than just wasted by lighting up the room!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Spuddy said:


> cheers buddy, so doesnt matter about earth wire ? .. just live and neutral, or is neutral the earth? ... i seriously suck at DIY haha.
> 
> Its not for a main basking light, thats in a seperate bulb holder, this one is just for a repti glow 2.0 bulb to give a day and night period in a leopard gecko viv.


I'm no electrician but it's something to do with modern wiring being double insulated so most light fittings don't have an earth terminal at all. So you just connect up live and neutral.

On the plug end, open it up and neutral which is blue goes bottom left and live which is brown goes to the fuse.

Like this: http://www.cornwall.gov.uk/m_image/c_s_plug_1.jpg


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Graham said:


> I always use the smallest size Clamp Lamp, it's pre-wired with heat resistant cable, has a ceramic holder, and a shade/reflector so the output from the bulb is directed where it's needed, rather than just wasted by lighting up the room!


He wants to attach it inside a viv though, I can't see how that can be done with a clamp lamp?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> I'm no electrician but it's something to do with modern wiring being double insulated so most light fittings don't have an earth terminal at all. So you just connect up live and neutral.
> 
> On the plug end, open it up and neutral which is blue goes bottom left and live which is brown goes to the fuse.
> 
> Like this: http://www.cornwall.gov.uk/m_image/c_s_plug_1.jpg


 
cheers buddy, will have to nip to B&Q or something today and get some wire and a plug. 

thanks for your help :2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> He wants to attach it inside a viv though, I can't see how that can be done with a clamp lamp?


Ah, didn't notice that, still some sort of shade would be worth fitting even if it is inside a viv. I'm always on the lookout for suitable metal shades that can be used with a batten holder.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> That holder is super easy to wire up. It'll only have 2 terminals that you connect live and neutral to, doesn't even matter which way round. Then stick the plug on the end. Will only take a few minutes.
> 
> Wouldn't recommend you use it with a basking light though or MVB, just low heat producing bulbs as it's a plastic holder. You can buy ceramic ones which won't melt: ES E27 PorcelainLampholder : Mains Lampholders : Maplin
> 
> Can't say I've ever seen that type pre-wired.


 
it will work wired like you say but you should wire live to the center terminal and neutral to the outside contacts


----------

